# hardware



## Ender-DI

Hello,

I am trying to find a translation for "hardware", as in the nuts/screw/washers that are included in a product.  So far, I've found "ferretería", but isn't that a hardware _store_?  I saw someone else mention "ferreria", but have not found that in the dictionary, so I'm not sure if that is accurate.

Thank you!


----------



## aurilla

In Spanish there is no such word. Hardware store is a "ferretería", which sells "productos de ferretería" = "hardware goods/products."


----------



## Ender-DI

Thank you for the very fast response!  So, I guess my next question is how would you translate the phrase, "please use the included hardware"?


----------



## Patangarcia

Ender-DI said:
			
		

> Thank you for the very fast response! So, I guess my next question is how would you translate the phrase, "please use the included hardware"?



"Por favor, utilice las piezas incluidas"

Salu2


----------



## Ender-DI

Thank you!


----------



## Carlos Zapata

Not an easy one.  May be ... "partes de armado/refacciones sueltas" 

greetings


----------



## aurilla

Carlos Zapata said:
			
		

> Not an easy one. May be ... "partes de armado/refacciones sueltas"
> 
> greetings


 
"Piezas de ensamblaje" 

What do you mean by "refacciones sueltas"?


----------



## mariovargas

"Hardware Store" también puede ser "Tienda de Ferretería"


----------



## Ender-DI

Well, any agreement on a term?  I'm trying to standardize the phrase for the instructions I'm writing.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Gizmo77

Voto por "piezas"


----------



## ines

Ender-DI said:
			
		

> Thank you for the very fast response!  So, I guess my next question is how would you translate the phrase, "please use the included hardware"?



Otra opción: Por favor, usar los accesorios incluidos.


----------



## aurilla

mariovargas said:
			
		

> "Hardware Store" también puede ser "Tienda de Ferretería"


 
Decirlo así es redundante. Ej. Es como decir una farmacia es una tienda de farmacia.


----------



## Gizmo77

Sigo manteniendo "piezas". Una pieza forma parte de una estructura, un accesorio, es un añadido que podemos colocarle, pero que no tiene por qué ser imprescindible.


----------



## aurilla

Please reread my previous message.


----------



## Carlos Zapata

Estoy de acuerdo, podemos dejarlo en "piezas"


----------



## mariovargas

¿Por qué no como sugerió Aurilla: piezas de ensamblaje?


----------



## mariovargas

Ayudaría más si supiesemos que clases de hardware se está utilizando... A menos que ya lo hayan dicho anteriormente en este hilo


----------



## ines

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Sigo manteniendo "piezas". Una pieza forma parte de una estructura, un accesorio, es un añadido que podemos colocarle, pero que no tiene por qué ser imprescindible.



Tenés razón, Gizmo77, son "piezas". Te agradezco haberme enseñado algo nuevo (o por recordarme algo olvidado  )


----------



## Ender-DI

Thank you, everyone!  "Piezas incluidas" is what I will use.  

But one last thing to think about.  Below the diagram of the hardware is the label "Hardware".  How would you label the hardware diagram?  "Piezas de ensamblaje"?


----------



## Gizmo77

It could be fine: Piezas de embalaje--> assembly parts


----------



## aurilla

Please reconsider using embalaje: 
** 
*em·ba·la·je *_m. _(_acción de embalar_) packing, crating; (_materia_) packing material; (_costa_) packaging cost _or_ expense. 

*en·sam·bla·du·ra* _f._ *, en·sam·bla·je *_m._ _carpentry_ (_acción de ensamblar_) joining, connecting; (_unión_) joint, connection


----------



## Patangarcia

Componentes

o

Composición


----------



## Gizmo77

Mese fue el dedo, gracias por la correción. Sí, el embalaje, sería la caja donde viene contenido.

Composición se usa más para definir los componentes químicos de un medicamento por ejemplo. Componentes, no me termina de convencer.


----------



## aurilla

Please reconsider using _Embalaje_ It's not the same. 

*em·ba·la·je. *_m.: _(_acción de embalar_) packing, crating ; (_materia_) packing material; (_costa_) packaging cost _or_ expense 

*en·sam·bla·du·ra* _f._ *, en·sam·bla·je *_m.: __carpentry_ (_acción de ensamblar_) joining, connecting; (_unión_) joint, connection


----------



## Gizmo77

No sé si se me ha entendido mal :S. Me refería a que debería haber escrito la palabra "ensamblaje" en vez de embalaje. Se pregunta por las piezas que forman el elemento (por ejemplo una mesa), en este caso, piezas de ensamblaje. Si se preguntase por la forma en la que es enviado, está contenido para su seguridad, etc... sería embalaje.

No sé si ahora lo he escrito más claramente :S


----------



## Ender-DI

Just to clarify:  The hardware that needs to be labelled are things like screws/washers/nuts.  

So these would be "piezas de _____" ?  I thought "ensamblaje" was correct, but it isn't?


----------



## aurilla

Please check the definitions of ensamblaje and embalaje. They don't mean the same.


----------



## Ender-DI

aurilla said:
			
		

> *en·sam·bla·je *_m._ _carpentry_ (_acción de ensamblar_) joining, connecting; (_unión_) joint, connection



It says "carpentry".  I just want to make sure it sounds correct.


----------



## Lagartija

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> It could be fine: Piezas de embalaje--> assembly parts



Isn't embalaje----- packaging?

I vote for "piezas de ensamblaje" for the picture of the hardware !


----------



## Mateland

What about herrages? I heard this working with some of the mexican employees at my job

For example they corrected me when I said paquete de tiradores/ferreteria and said 

paquete de herrages/jaladeras

good luck


----------



## Lagartija

Mateland said:
			
		

> What about herrages? I heard this working with some of the mexican employees at my job
> 
> For example they corrected me when I said paquete de tiradores/ferreteria and said
> 
> paquete de herrages/jaladeras
> 
> good luck



Although I couldn't find "jaladeras", I did find "herrajes" (not herrages) in my Larousse Diccionario Educativo Juvenil which was printed in México.  It gives the following definitions:
*herraje* _m. 1._Conjunto de piezas de metal que sirve para cerrar o asegurar algo: Los *herrajes* del baúl y de las puertas son de metal dorado. 
_2._ Conjunto de herraduras y clavos para sujetarlas: El _*herraje*_ de los caballos está guardado en un cajón, debajo de la mesa de trabajo.


----------



## Mateland

Que tal agarradera?


----------



## jifo

How about using the word "Herraje" for hardware


----------

